# Outfit Sharing (and Advice) Thread



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

.
.
*Fashunnnn.* Yas. Welcome boys and gurls! xoxo

This thread is for sharing photos of your " #OOTD " (that is, "Outfit Of The Day") - don't worry it doesn't have to be the outfit you wore _today_ specifically.

You can share any photos of you in your outfits (and as frequently as you like, no judging here!) 

They can be:

- OOTD
- *Your favourite(s)*
- *Any category/style* (no exposed lingerie shots though please - for the sake of your internet safety!)
- *Costumes* included
- *What you're possibly planning to wear* somewhere - feel free to ask for advice on possible choices, etc!
- You wearing them/selfies/or the clothing just simply laid out on the bed or whatevs you feel comfortable with

- etc etc.

Sometimes, you just don't get to show enough people your outfit! Weeeeeew!

(Please no spamming with random videos/long conversations/de-railings. Please stay on topic, etc etc)


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

@piano and anyone else who was keen on this thread (feel free to 'mention' others) :kitteh:


* *




interested? @Allyrah @LittleDreamer @MissAl @Electra2 @Database error @Monsieur Melancholy @Alassea Telrunya @Sensational @Eefje @Hellena Handbasket @Sundae @Saturniid @Gotterdammerung [MENTION=63632]entheos[/MENTION] @ai.tran.75 @entheos @Veggie @vivacious


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Today's outfit is yoga capris and workout shirt.
But I'm trying to decide if I want to buy these pants:


----------



## Saturniid (Oct 4, 2016)

Haha, I might give it a shot when I get the chance.  Thanks for the mention!


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

I would participate if I was passionate about clothes at all so you can all assume I have something unflattering or relatively simple. :tongue:

Now if we're talking about makeup and nail art...


----------



## entheos (Aug 18, 2013)

Fun!
I just put away my summer clothes this past weekend, and I've been wearing autumn and winter stuff cause it's freezing these days -totally weird in my country. Usually we don't get cold weather until Halloween.

I'll see if I can take a couple pics of my outfit after lunch 


Edit:
Warm and comfy all day everyday.



























❄☕


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

View attachment 717722

View attachment 717730

View attachment 717738

View attachment 717746


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Today's outfit: Lounging around with the dog, reading a book, and listening to the rain outfit. 

Red Henley.
View attachment 717842


Grey jeans and tennis shoes. 

View attachment 717850


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

From a wedding over the summer (pre open bar). :


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> I would participate if I was passionate about clothes at all so you can all assume I have something unflattering or relatively simple. :tongue:
> 
> Now if we're talking about makeup and nail art...


Nails and makeup are fashion too~:kitteh:


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

entheos said:


> Fun!
> I just put away my summer clothes this past weekend, and I've been wearing autumn and winter stuff cause it's freezing these days -totally weird in my country. Usually we don't get cold weather until Halloween.
> 
> I'll see if I can take a couple pics of my outfit after lunch
> ...


Will get a sweater like that for fall watch me.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Today's outfit is yoga capris and workout shirt.
> But I'm trying to decide if I want to buy these pants:


amazing, yes, get get get...*thinking face* those would actually be pretty easy to make, come to think of it *ideas*


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

entheos said:


> Fun!
> I just put away my summer clothes this past weekend, and I've been wearing autumn and winter stuff cause it's freezing these days -totally weird in my country. Usually we don't get cold weather until Halloween.
> 
> I'll see if I can take a couple pics of my outfit after lunch
> ...


Cute  Warm + Comfy = me in Winter, but in Summer...it's generally more: Looks good + uncomfy XD


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Electra2 said:


> View attachment 717722
> 
> View attachment 717730
> 
> ...


:love_heart: love that colour matching with the accessories!


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Database error said:


> From a wedding over the summer (pre open bar). :


very snazzy


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

tinyheart said:


> Nails and makeup are fashion too~:kitteh:


Yes, they are - I don't mind some occasionally if they're _relevant_ (e.g. nails matching outfit), but there are other threads more suited for makeup - and this is intended for 'outfits/clothing.' 

Also, please refrain from derailing this thread with random [music] videos and the liking, I'd like to keep the focus on the outfits themselves (so for example, a video that showcases one's choice of clothing is fine of course). Hope you understand. Cheers for your participation. :wink:


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Golden Candle said:


> amazing, yes, get get get...*thinking face* those would actually be pretty easy to make, come to think of it *ideas*


I was actually thinking the same thing. Lol


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

entheos said:


> Fun!
> I just put away my summer clothes this past weekend, and I've been wearing autumn and winter stuff cause it's freezing these days -totally weird in my country. Usually we don't get cold weather until Halloween.
> 
> I'll see if I can take a couple pics of my outfit after lunch
> ...


I love that sweater!

Its still 90 degrees here, so no sweater weather yet. 
And probably not for another few months. 
I love swearer dresses.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Today is rainy and overcast and I'm feeling a bit blah, so it's skinny jeans and a CCR t-shirt. 
And I realized this morning I need to clean out my closet, but I also hate getting rid of things.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I think costumes were mentioned initially in this thread, so here's me as The Joker from Halloween last year. 










:crazy:


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

* *






Monster Melancholy said:


> I think costumes were mentioned initially in this thread, so here's me as The Joker from Halloween last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yas boi yas! You nailed it!


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

@Monster Melancholy: okay, but why so serious? i hate myself.


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

Casual outdoor wedding outfit. You know... it's boring being a boy. We don't have as many fun clothes as all y'all


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

dlb said:


> Casual outdoor wedding outfit. You know... it's boring being a boy. We don't have as many fun clothes as all y'all


Handsome!  Do we have the same phone? Samsung galaxy s7? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

Golden Creeper said:


> Handsome!  Do we have the same phone? Samsung galaxy s7?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah we do


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

I looked like such a hippie today...


I got this dress for $1.00 in a country op shop. The lady said I could have it free because I found the zip tape was broken, but I said I would give her something for it...and then I went home and fixed the zip 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

Outfit sharing?

Well the only thing I can say is, if it's underwear, make sure you wash them before you share, and again when you get them back! xD





Maybe I don't get it cause i'm a guy who wears hoodies and his GF "accidently" forgets to turn his favourite graphic tee inside out before putting it in the wash, and is very upset, lol.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

If I don't go into my coffin at the end of this life wearing fur and/or leather, somebody gots-ta get haunted.


* *


----------



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

Monster Melancholy said:


> If I don't go into my coffin at the end of this life wearing fur and/or leather, somebody gots-ta get haunted.


You just made me realise something.

I want to see more skeletons wearing fur coats when they're dug up in movies, lol.

How cool would that be!

"Death becomes her/him, but she/he wears it so well"

xDDD


----------



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

EDIT: Just watched the trailer, yeah they show way too much oi the movie. Probs best to look up a synopsis or something.







For those who haven't seen 
(and cause what I just said is less funny if you haven't, lol)


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

Golden Creeper said:


> I looked like such a hippie today...
> 
> 
> I got this dress for $1.00 in a country op shop. The lady said I could have it free because I found the zip tape was broken, but I said I would give her something for it...and then I went home and fixed the zip
> ...


That's so cute! I love the simple old farmy vibe  Cute necklace too!


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

dlb said:


> That's so cute! I love the simple old farmy vibe  Cute necklace too!


Thank you! The necklace has tiny bells and jingles heheh

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

Golden Creeper said:


> Thank you! The necklace has tiny bells and jingles heheh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I've always thought lace up bodices were really cute. Just like really long boots. There's something very special about taking something simple and making it complex. It's so pretty  Aww, I see the bells now  It's also a great shape for your bodice!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Going to see Dracula at the ballet, so I just ordered this dress in black.
I have deep garnet shoes and jewelry to go with it and a lace wrap.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I want to get this one, but not sure that'd I'd be comfortable wearing it.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Today I wore my punk pants. And I had the attitude to go with them.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

I wore a dress/gown thing sorta like this yesterday:









Unfortunately there's a small tear in it now from when the bottom got caught


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

View attachment 729698


poetry tunic

View attachment 729706


Leggings and boots.


My dress for the ballet came in and unfortunately I miscalculated the neckline. It shows way more boob than I
m comfortable with.
So, I get to buy two new dresses this week. Yay!!


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

HellenaHellspawn said:


> View attachment 729698
> 
> 
> poetry tunic
> ...


They're so cute  I've always loved plum leggings. I own a pair of plum pants, and they're my favorite


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

dlb said:


> They're so cute  I've always loved plum leggings. I own a pair of plum pants, and they're my favorite


I just bought these and they are so silky soft I never want to take them off and I want to get at least 10 more pairs in different colors.


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

HellenaHellspawn said:


> I just bought these and they are so silky soft I never want to take them off and I want to get at least 10 more pairs in different colors.


They're really cute  Personally, I wish men could wear leggings, because they're cute, light and comfortable. (I used to have to wear them when I did dance). Instead, we just have comfortable pants 

Almost all of my female friends prefer to wear Gymshark leggings - https://www.gymshark.com/collections/bottoms/womens

Which brand are those?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

dlb said:


> They're really cute  Personally, I wish men could wear leggings, because they're cute, light and comfortable. (I used to have to wear them when I did dance). Instead, we just have comfortable pants
> 
> Almost all of my female friends prefer to wear Gymshark leggings - https://www.gymshark.com/collections/bottoms/womens
> 
> Which brand are those?



SugarLips

And I'm 100 percent on team leggings for men.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

LittleScreamer said:


> I wore a dress/gown thing sorta like this yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 729466
> 
> ...


it's pretty! c:


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

HellenaHellspawn said:


> SugarLips
> 
> And I'm 100 percent on team leggings for men.


I've been lifting really heavy for the past 6 months because I've been inspired by this picture:








I'd say I'm about 6 months off from pulling off this look. It's the only look I think looks good for men with leggings  Basically, you have to look like a male model and have long legs.


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

I bought some shirts the other day, but the one item I'm excited the most about is this hat...









I guess you could say I love Sriracha (｡◕‿‿◕｡)


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

So, my friend had the idea to reorder that dress in two sizes smaller.
Her reasoning is the material is stretchy and it would solve the problem of it being bunchy in the waist and she could stitch the top so it's more modest.
And she was right! And for some reason the smaller size doesn't show as much cleavage so I don't have to try and fix that part.
The only thing is that black was not in and I had to order crimson, but I will accent it with black instead. 
I have a black velvet jacket to wear with it.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Sailor Candy 
[Ahoy!]









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.unique-vintage.com/clothing/dresses.html

My new favorite site


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

@Golden Creeper - See! I knew you could be a sailor 
@HellenaHellspawn - I love vintage style. Especially, simple black on white polka dots.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

dlb said:


> @*Golden Creeper* - See! I knew you could be a sailor
> @*HellenaHellspawn* - I love vintage style. Especially, simple black on white polka dots.


I have a lot of black and navy on white polka dots.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

dlb said:


> See! I knew you could be a sailor


... I never questioned it...
:tongue: lol


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

View attachment 732217

Boots

View attachment 732225

Khakis

View attachment 732233


shirt

Still suck at outfit selfies. LOL


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

Here's a picture from today. Still waiting for @Golden Creeper 's bee costume.

By the way, this is actually what it looks like in my bathroom. It's blindingly bright. Aghhh, the sun!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Picture of me in the dress before the ballet. 
It was pretty cool since it was the last show, a lot of people showed up in costume. Hate I didn't get a good full length pic. 

View attachment 733393


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

HellenaHellspawn said:


> Picture of me in the dress before the ballet.
> It was pretty cool since it was the last show, a lot of people showed up in costume. Hate I didn't get a good full length pic.
> 
> View attachment 733393


Love the matching necklace.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

dlb said:


> Love the matching necklace.


Thank you. It's one I've had awhile. 
I'm glad that I decided on red instead of black for the dress.


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

HellenaHellspawn said:


> Thank you. It's one I've had awhile.
> I'm glad that I decided on red instead of black for the dress.


I love red dresses. If you're confident, you can always pull it off  It looks great on you


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I love black. Just simple black.. Black shirt, black shorts, black socks.

Black makes me think deep...

Contemplate the meaning of life. 

Think about the universe..


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

dlb said:


> I love red dresses. If you're confident, you can always pull it off  It looks great on you


Thank you. 
I was actually a bit nervous because the neckline is a lot lower than I would normally wear, but I just said fuck it. I channeled my inner ESFP and embraced it.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Punk vibes again for today. 

Featuring:
- tartan pants
- military boots
- little badge thingies on my hoodie pocket









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

Golden Candle said:


> Punk vibes again for today.
> 
> Featuring:
> - tartan pants
> ...


you're like amazingly beautiful <3 

I love the zippers on the pants.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

dlb said:


> you're like amazingly beautiful <3
> 
> I love the zippers on the pants.


naw <3 thank you mister


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

.....


----------



## HankSabbath (Nov 15, 2017)

The whole hipster style band shirts and stuff is back in style, I was actually dressing this way right before it ca,e in style again, and now like every store has them im stock and it is kind cool but also weird. I feel like a lot of people are happy about this but wtf, not everyone is a hipster or like that.

So,because so ,any people think anyone who dresses that way is a nationalist lr on the far right I started wearing my shirts inside out, or just plain and dressing up more but obly slightly since I am getting older.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

with white canvas tie-up shoes









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

NINETIES VIBES:

This super nice lady let me have this 90s crop and skirt set for FREE at my local op shop, because a (mendable) part of it was ripping open - but I took it home and fixed it (*cough*, my mum fixed it)  

Posing since '94. 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Golden Candle said:


> NINETIES VIBES:
> 
> This super nice lady let me have this 90s crop and skirt set for FREE at my local op shop, because a (mendable) part of it was ripping open - but I took it home and fixed it (*cough*, my mum fixed it)
> 
> ...


You have such nice fashion style :crying: :kitteh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Athena_ said:


> You have such nice fashion style :crying: :kitteh:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Athena :3


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Sailor Candle outfit #2









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

@Candy Cane

Yo, where do you purchase your clothes? Too cute to dismiss them.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

sippingcappucino said:


> @Candy Cane
> 
> Yo, where do you purchase your clothes? Too cute to dismiss them.


I get most of/ a lot of my clothes from thrift stores or just find bits of pieces I like from random shops, but a brand i really do like is 'dangerfield' :3

thank you!!!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

@Candy Cane

My new cowboy boots 

View attachment 750026


Zebra heels 

View attachment 750034


----------



## Miss Thevious (Nov 19, 2015)

City look


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

It's official! Just ordered up these monsters all the way from China. 

In about a month or two I'll be kicking winter's ass.


* *


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bridesmaid dress for my infp bff's wedding









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Got lots of compliments on my outfit and cherry earrings today


----------



## GabrielHum (Mar 28, 2020)

It just seems like a lot of work to bring an outfit each day. Extra things to carry through the airport, more mess every night wherever you stay and more decisions / things to take care of overall.

I saw underneath that you said five days. Surely you don't have to shower for too long. Invest in better materials-such as merino / bamboo-and it contains no odors or odours. You can easily wear things like pants / jeans on a trip, multiple times.


----------

